# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Penisverkürzung nach RPE thematisiert

## tom aus lu

Eine US Studie hat das Thema Penisverkürzung nach einer RPE untersucht.

Zusammengefasst:

Die Verkürzung des Penises ist keine subjektive Einbildung sondern objektiv auf die Rückbildung der penilen Nervenfasern zurück zu führen.

Die Forderung daraus:

Vor einer RPE sollten Patienten über dieses Problem aufgeklärt werden.

Der Link hierzu: http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...-schaffen.html

----------


## Mattse

aus den Leserkommentaren:
Dr. Florian Baier 



Aprilscherz 

Dieser Artikel ist wirklich albern. Was ist gemeint: die Größe im erschlafften oder erigierten Zustand ? 
Im erigierten Zustand kann die Verkürzung nur eine Erektionsschwäche bedeuten und ist dann aber eine ganz andere Baustelle, nämlich die Frage der Potenz. 
Im erschlafften Zustand ist die Penisgröße bei den meisten Männern extrem variabel. Abhängig in erster Linie von der Umgebungsemperatur, aber auch psychischen Faktoren wie Angst oder Streß usw. kann der Schwellkörper teilweise gefüllt oder entleert bzw. ganz oder teilweise ins Unterhautgewebe zurückgezogen sein. Wie soll man da bitte die Länge messen ? 
http://www.aerztezeitung.de/extras/l...152&pid=839519

*und so isses. In erigiertem Zustand ist keine Verkürzung da.*

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo Mattse,

klar ich verstehe... es kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf! Auch eine Art der Problembewältigung.

Tom

----------


## tom aus lu

noch im Nachklang....

Eine qualifizierte urologische Längenbestimmung erfolgt übrigens (z.B. im Operationssitus einer Prothese) unter maximaler Streckung des Penises, so werden i.d.R. Längen eines nahezu errigierten Penises erreicht....

Also was soll der Humbug mit Kälte usw....

Tom

----------


## Pumpilo

Meine Feststellung dazu ist eine etwas andere. Hatte vor ca. 9 Monaten RPE, seitdem ist eine Erektion ausgeblieben (und wird es wohl auch bleiben), somit ist betreffs dieses Zustandes keine Aussage zur Größe möglich. ABER: Auf jeden Fall ist der erschlaffte Penis kürzer, und dies war unmittelbar nach der OP schon auffällig. Daran hat sich nichts mehr verändert.
Rückfrage dazu beim Urologen (sinngemäß): OP-bedingt trat eine Lageveränderung der Organe im Unterbauch ein, in deren Folge besagte Verkürzung eintrat.
Das ist nicht nur unschön sondern auch un"praktisch", beim Wasserlassen. Ein Handicap extra!

pumpilo

----------


## Kater23

> Meine Feststellung dazu ist eine etwas andere. Hatte vor ca. 9 Monaten RPE, seitdem ist eine Erektion ausgeblieben (und wird es wohl auch bleiben), somit ist betreffs dieses Zustandes keine Aussage zur Größe möglich. ABER: Auf jeden Fall ist der erschlaffte Penis kürzer, und dies war unmittelbar nach der OP schon auffällig. Daran hat sich nichts mehr verändert.
> Rückfrage dazu beim Urologen (sinngemäß): OP-bedingt trat eine Lageveränderung der Organe im Unterbauch ein, in deren Folge besagte Verkürzung eintrat.
> Das ist nicht nur unschön sondern auch un"praktisch", beim Wasserlassen. Ein Handicap extra!
> 
> pumpilo


hallo pumpilo,

du hast völlig recht, ich kann diese negative Situation nach RPE nur bestätigen. Im erschlafften Zustand ist der Penis nach der RPE kürzer geworden. Finde den Leserkommentar des Herrn Dr.Florian Baier völlig daneben. Hier scheint ein DR. einer anderen fachspezifischen Richtung sein Nichtwissen bekannt gegeben zu haben. Mir war diese Situation schon vor der OP bekannt. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat; sollte man einfach mal die unsachgemässen Kommentare sein lassen. Empfehlung eines Betroffenen.
kater (Armin)

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo in die Runde der Betroffenen,

in einem früheren Thread vieles schon mal diskutiert! Aber schön, dass neue Forumsleser auf das Thema aufmerksam gemacht werden, denn es ist auch eine Nebenwirkung der RPE, die vorher nicht oft  erwähnt wird. Irgendwann werden auch die Theoretiker einmal die Tatsachen in der Praxis akzeptieren müssen.

Wir ziehen alle am gleichem " Strang"! (und vielleicht wird er dadurch wieder länger?)

Gruß

Roland

----------


## Heribert

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter und Betroffene,

eine einseitige Betrachtung des Problems, welche _nur_ auf die Verkürzung der Harnröhre nach RPE verweist ist tatsächlich falsch, weil:

ein großer Teil des Zurückziehens des nicht erigierten Penis durch die Elastizität der Blase und der Beckenbodenmuskulatur ausgeglichen wird,eine Schädigung der Neurovskulären Bündel im Zuge der OP den Blutzufluss und die Leckage der Schwellkörper beeinflusst und den nervalen Reiz reduzieren kann,eine nur mangelhafte sexuelle Aktivität vor der RPE und deren noch geringere Fortführung nach der OP die Fibrosierung der Schwellkörper voran schreiten lässt, was zu einer dauerhaften Verkürzung führt.
In fast jedem Urologie-Lehrbuch kann man diese Tatsachen nachlesen und wird dann den etwas platten Äußerungen des Dr. Florian Baier nicht so einfach widersprechen können. Bei normaler oder nur leicht eingeschränkter erektiler Funktion, sind nur rund 7% der Männer nach RPE von einer objektiven Verkürzung betroffen. (Rübben, Uroonkologie 6.Auflage)

Damit will ich das Problem der Betroffenen nicht verniedlichen, aber die Ursachen etwas genauer klären.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Da bei einer RPE die gesamte Prostata entfernt, radikalisiert wird incl. der prostatischen Härnröhre, wird die durchtrennte Harnröhre (am ehemaligen Harnröhrenausgang der Prostata, Apex) oben am Harnblasenboden-Ausgang ehem. Schliesmuskel, "Sphinkter" ) fixiert, angenäht. Dadurch wird zwangsläufig der Penis um ca. 4 cm eingegkürzt, bzw. mit in die Bauchdecke eingezogen.
Dies wird aber keinenm PCa-Patienten zuvor mitgeteilt, wie so vieles auch nicht. Es wird einfach tabuisiert.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Und um dieses Thema etwas mehr zu verdeutlichen, abzurunden,

wie es sich in der Realität zur Potenzerhaltung verhält, so ist entpuppt sich die zuvor angesagte Potenzerhaltung, "nervenschonende OP", als sogenannter "trockener Orgasmus,  wenn überhaupt, wo doch zuvor irrtümlich viele in der Annahme waren, dass dies im Sinne der zuvor erlebten Orgasmusfähigkeit zu verstehen sei, alles wie gehabt, dass der Lustspender durch die Penisverkürzung in die Bauchdecke, erst einmal gesucht werden muss, und während den anschließenden Nachbehandlungen in div. REHA-Kliniken darüber aufgeklärt wird, wie eine Vakuumpumpe, u. dgl. zu händeln ist, sollte Viagra und Co versagen. 

Weiter ist hinzuweisen ist auf eine Verletzungsgefahr am Rektum, bis hin zur Stuhlinkontinenz, Fiselbildungen, und die Nahtstelle Harnleiter versus Blase, auch wenn mittlerweile ein Erhalt des Blasenschließmuskels vorgegeben wird, durch postoperative Vernarbungen, und Verwachsungen, zu beheben gilt (Strikturen der Harnröhre) in Form von Korrektur-OP`s, bis hin zum Setzen von Stents, oder aber auch, bei Dauerinkontinenz, der künstliche Sphinkter.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

etwas unsortiert der Beitrag - oder habe nur ich Probleme beim Lesen ? Im Übrigen aber alles Risiken und Nebenwirkungen der RPE, die man bei etwas Recherche auch vorher erfahren kann, falls die Aufklärung in der Klinik nicht umfassend ist. Bei mir standen diese - möglichen - Risiken auch im Aufklärungsbogen, der vor der OP zu unterschreiben ist.
Also so what ?

Ach ja - ca. 1 cm hat er auch verloren...ob das nun Folge der verkürzten Harnröhre oder der - hoffentlich nur derzeit - nicht gefüllten Schwellkörper ist, wird sich weisen...ist aber egal, wenn es zur OP keine rechten Alternativen gibt.

Uwe

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Alles klar,

dass die angesagten "Nebenwirkungen" im Aufnahmebogen enthalten sind, welche vor der OP zu unterschreiben sind, ist klar. Nur die wenigsten Patienten lesen sich diese durch, glauben den oberflächlichen Aussagen ihres Operateurs, bedingt durcch die berechtigte Angst, oder auch eine gewisse "Hoffnungslosigkeit, und der bedingte Glaube an die Schulmedizin, dass alles seine "Richtigkeit" hat, und sie, der Patient, nichts daran ändern könne. Dies sind allesdings auch die PCa-Patienten, welche keine Verantwortung für sich selbst übernehmen wollen, und schon gar nicht im Internet oder ähnliches, recherchieren, um irgendwelche therapeutische Alternativen zu finden, oder ihre Situation zu hinterfragen. Sie verpassen dadurch KISP.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Heribert

Die Harnblase, im kleinen Becken liegend, wird von oben durch das Bauchfell abgedeckt. Sie ist ein Hohlorgan mit überwiegend quergestreifter Muskulatur. Bei ihrer Auffüllung dehnt sie sich nach oben zur Bauchhöhle und zur Seite, innerhalb des kleinen Beckens aus und wird nach unten durch die Beckenbodenmuskulatur begrenzt. Bei fehlender Prostata (also nach RPE) schlüpft ein Teil von ihr in die Prostataloge und füllt diese zusammen mit der Ampulle des Enddarms aus. Deshalb kann je nach Füllung des Enddarms die Blase nach oben hin verdrängt werden und die verkürzte Harnröhre den Penisschaft minimal weiter nach innen verlagern, was durch die Beckenbodenmuskulatur (Äußerer Schließmuskel der Harnröhre) limitiert wird.

Um es noch deutlicher zu machen, die chematisch dargestellte Befüllung und entleerungsphase der Blase


Die 3 bis 4 cm Verkürzung der Harnröhre führt also nur im schlechtesten Fall nach RPE, nämlich bei vollem Enddarm zum Ausweichen der Blase nach oben.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## juni1970

Hallo,

 eine schoene Veranschaulichung.
 Das Problem scheint dass es gar nicht so einfach ist die Laengenveraenderung zu bestimmen wie man denken sollte. Von wo bis wo misst man eigentlich? Wie viele Maenner haben die Laenge eigentlich vor der OP gemessen? Im eregierten Zustand werden es wohl mehr sein als im schlaffen Zustand. Ich erinnere dass ich mal mehr mal weniger herausbekam, je nachdem was ich heraus haben wollte. Man hat da schon Spiel um 1cm mehr oder weniger zu messen. Wenn man also vor und nach der OP und vorher gern viel haben will und nach wenig (um klagen zu koennen), dann kann man +/-2 cm Unterschied kriegen. Ich will dabei niemandem zu nahe treten, wer mein Profil liest wird sehen dass ich selber recht viel klage.

Mir scheint also, das Gefuehl spielt eine recht grosse Rolle.

Ein Faktor der das Gefuehl sicher stark beeinflusst ist wohl die Potenz die offentlich die Laenge im erigierten Zustand beeintraechtigt. Bei mir hat sich das Problem mit der Potenz inzwischen gelegt und er ist im erigierten Zustand wieder genauso gross wie vor der OP.

Die Laengenbestimmung im schlaffen Zustand scheint mir nicht ganz einfach mit Vorhaut. Da ich beschnitten bin glaube ich ein objektiveres Gefuehl fuer die Laengenveraenderung zu haben, und ich finde dass er gelegentlich wirklich deutlich kuerzer ist was ich daran merke dass die Eichel bis etwa zur Haelfte von der Haut vom Schaft bedeckt ist, d.h., etwa 1cm. Das war frueher niemals so, und damit steht fuer mich objektiv fest dass er im schlaffen Zustand kuerzer ist. Wenn ich ihn herausziehe ist er wieder lang wie vorher. Das macht auch Sinn, denn wenn sich z.B. bei Kaelte die Blase zusammenzieht, dann zieht sie an der kuerzeren Harnroehre. Da die Blase aber elastisch ist, ist das kein Dauerzustand, und bei Erektion gibt die Blase nach.

 Damit kann ich mir alles erklaeren, und ich finde diesen Zustand nicht belastend.

Schoene Gruesse,
Jan

----------


## priceless68

Hallo helmut.a.g.,

endlich mal jemand, der dieses Thema realistisch sieht!

Der Penis ist nach der RPE definitiv kürzer. Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab! Aber der Operateur schneidet ca. 3 - 4 cm Harnröhre ab, genau den Bereich, den er mit der Prostata entfernt. Die Harnröhre wird anschließend an die Harnblase angenäht und der Penis in den Körper hineingezogen. Hinzu kommt, dass bei vielen noch reichlich Gewebe mit Lymphknoten entfernt wird, so dass im Unterbauch noch mehr "Freiraum" entsteht. Bei Kältereiz zieht sich die Harnblase noch weiter nach oben als vor der OP, was den Penis äußerlich noch kleiner werden lässt. Durch die OP kommt es häufig zu Wassereinlagerungen im Unterbauch, verbunden mit Schwellungen, dass macht den Penis noch kleiner...
Das beschreibt mit einfachen Worten, was bei der RPE mit dem sichtbaren Teil des Penis passiert. Wie sich die Größe bei einer Erektion darstellt, kann ich leider (noch?) nicht beurteilen.
Ich hatte meinen Urologen bei der Therapiefindung genau zu diesem Thema befragt. Die Antwort lautete "Es ist wird wieder alles so wie vor der OP, es ist dann aber ein trockener Orgasmus...)

Harti

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Harti,

der Aussage Deines Urlogen kann ich nur bedingt zustimmen.

Manche Betroffene erleben den Orgasmus (allerdings trocken) in der gleichen Stärke wie vor der OP; manche zu, denen ich gehöre ich, schwächer.

Das ist auch erklärlich, denn beim Operierten fehlen die Ejakulation, die Erektion und die Kontraktion der Prostata.

Aber wie sagte in der AHB eine Psychologen zu mir "Schauen Sie auf das, was noch geht, und nicht auf das, was nicht mehr geht!"

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

PS: Auch über die "Längendiskussionen" kann ich mich nur amüsieren. Da halte ich es mit Paganini "es kommt nicht auf die Größe des Instrumentes an, sondern wie man damit spielt!" Aber vielleicht gelten in der Musik andere Regeln als beim Sex.  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## priceless68

(aus irgend einem Grund fehlt der letzte Teil meiner vorg. Antwort?)

Hallo Hansjörg,

der  Aussage meines Uro kann ich überhaupt nicht zustimmen. Aber ich nehme  es ihm auch nicht mehr übel, dass so zu sagen. Denn wie es bei jedem  Einzelnen nach der OP funktioniert und angenommen wird, kann  unterschiedlicher nicht sein. Wie es sich anfühlt, kann man wirklich nur  nachvollziehen, wenn man es tatsächlich erlebt - jeder für sich, jeder  mit dem was ihm geblieben ist und mit dem was er daraus macht.

"Schauen Sie auf das, was noch geht, und nicht auf das, was nicht mehr geht!"

... sind einzig richtigen Worte zu diesem Thema!

Im  Übrigen wollte ich keine Längendiskussion entfachen. Es nervt mich nur  ein wenig, dass dieses Thema durch Unwissenheit und Inakzeptanz  teilweise ins Lächerliche gezogen wird. Mir war das gar nicht so  bewusst, wie sehr einzelne Männer ihre Leistungsfähigkeit und ihr  Empfinden an der Größe festmachen? Wem das Thema Sexualität vor der OP  wichtig war, wird nach einer gewissen Zeit Mittel und Wege finden, die  ihn UND seine Partnerin wieder glücklich werden lassen. Das wollte ich  vor ein paar Wochen auch noch nicht so richtig wahrhaben.

Harti

----------


## Kater23

> aus den Leserkommentaren:
> Dr. Florian Baier 
> 
> 
> 
> Aprilscherz 
> 
> 
> 
> *und so isses. In erigiertem Zustand ist keine Verkürzung da.*


Völliger Blödsinn, wer vor einer OP einen kurzen hatte nimmt wahrscheinlich keine Veränderung war, Tatsache ist und bleibt es: Er wird kürzer, sowohl im erschlafften- als auch im erigierten Zustand. Dafür gibt es ganz klar Nachweise und auch fachliche Begründungen. Diese Diskussionen hier im Forum gehen mir allmählich auf den Keks. Pumpilo hat mit seiner Aussage völlig recht und es auf den Punkt gebracht. Meine Situation ist die gleiche, und an Länge hat es vorher nicht gemangelt weder im erschlafften als auch im erigierten Zustand. Heute pinkelt man sich über den Sack, wenn man sein bestes Stück vorher nicht in die Länge zieht (beim sitzen auf der Toilette).

----------


## Mattse

> Heute pinkelt man sich über den Sack, wenn man sein bestes Stück vorher nicht in die Länge zieht (beim sitzen auf der Toilette).


so schlimm?

----------


## wanderfreund

*Schlimmer,
*
lieber Mattse. Es passiert auch, dass man sich durch den Schlitz der Toilettenbrille auf die Hosen pinkelt. Das ist noch peinlicher, wenn es nicht zu Hause geschieht. Leider denkt man nach 66 Jahren "Normalpinkeln" nicht immer an die Verkürzung des Penis. Alle, die nach RPE dieses Problem nicht haben, können sich freuen. Vielleicht liegt es auch am Geschick des Operateurs?

Ein "feuchter" Gruß an alle Trockenen

Roland

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Roland,

ich denke, so viele werden sich nicht freuen nach RPE. Ob meiner kürzer geworden ist, habe ich nicht gemessen, aber die Vorhaut ist definitiv länger geworden. Und von Vorhautzuwachs in unserem Alter habe ich noch nichts gehört. :-)
Aber wenn es lausig kalt ist und mich friert, ist schon Vorsicht angesagt beim pinkeln.

Gruss

----------


## marsjürg

Die Verkürzung klappt übrigens auch ohne RPE wie z.B. bei einer HT mit Pamerolin.
Gruss Jürgen

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo artisun51,

zufällig haben wir den gleichen Befund (TNM) nach der RPE, kommt ja auch nicht so oft vor. Ich wollte mit "freuen nach RPE" nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass man wirklich über jede *nicht* eintretende mögliche Nebenwirkung "froh" sein kann. Und warum sollte die Vorhaut wachsen??? Messen konnte ich nicht, da mir der Ausgangswert fehlte. Hatte das Ding noch nie gemessen, er war immer lang genug! Nur jetzt nicht mehr. Sieh doch noch mal hier meine Meinung dazu.
Und nun aber genug dazu.

Gruß

Roland

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Roland.

war kleines Misverständnis - hast mein :-) evtl. übersehen. Ich habe meine Therapieentscheidung nicht von der Penisverkünrzung abhängig gemacht, mir war der Therapieerfolg wichtig . (Tote Männer haben auch keinen Sex, lol.)
Ich bin mit der momentan Situation recht zufrieden, auch mit dem was noch machbar ist trotz anschließender Bestrahlung.

Gruss Manfred

----------


## W. Werner

Wenn ich nicht vorher hier über diese "Nebenerscheinung" aufgeklärt worden wäre, hätte  mich beim ersten "Wiedersehen" der Pfefferminzschlag getroffen,  obwohl es ja logisch ist, daß ca. 4cm Harnleiter irgendwo herkommen müssen: Da die Blase nicht nachrücken kann, zieht's halt den Penis nach innen. War vorher meine Vorhaut zu kurz, ist sie jetzt zu lang! Da muß ich einige liegewonnene Gewohnheiten wohl umstellen, aber es gibt Schlimmeres, und das ist bei mir durch gerade noch rechtzeitig e OP zumindest zunächst verhindert worden.

----------


## priceless68

Hallo W.Werner,

mich hat diese Nebenerscheinung auch ziemlich erschreckt... Das Thema ist auch schon öfters diskutiert, oder gar thematisiert worden. Was dich vielleicht tröstet: ich habe jetzt nach ein paar Monaten das Gefühl, dass sich da unten alles wieder ein bisschen sortiert und gedehnt hat. Vielleicht vergisst man ja, was da mal war oder es hat sich tatsächlich wieder etwas gebessert. Ich kann inzwischen auch mal im Stehen pullern gehen (beim Wandern usw.), ohne das Überschwemmungen und ewiges Getröpfel zu befürchten wären. Vielleicht macht dir das ja ein bisschen Hoffnung.

Harti

----------

